# Is the aero advantage real?



## rynoc (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking at buying a Soloist Team. It is about 0.5 lbs heavier than the other bike I am looking at. I have read everything on Cervelo's website about the aero advantage, but am looking for some real world confirmation. What has been your experience when changing from non-aero to aero?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

I would agree with the statement, however the advantage will only influence so much. Imagine when you're in a group ride, everything seems very easy in a group because the guy in front of you is blocking the wind for you and you are doing the same for the guy behind you. As soon as you lose that group/drag, as hard as you are pedaling you'll just see the group going faster and further ahead from you. Although an aero bike does that make it THAT much easier to cut through the wind, it is, however, easier than other less-aero frames.


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

It's very real...I scoffed at it when everyone said it made a difference. I thought they were full of shyt until I got out on the road in the wind and you really can "feel" the difference. example: I was in a wicked head wind (not uncommon in the mid-west) and I could feel the bike lurch forward with each crank...I could actually feel how my body was causing more drag than my bike. I've never felt that before. 
I think it's more important to have aero over weight when we're only talking 8oz's weight difference.
I ride the limited edition Soloist Team :thumbsup:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I've had a Soloist Team for 4 days, and maybe it's psychological, but my experience was exactly the same as _velodoc_- there's a noticeable difference in headwinds. I also noticed a minor difference in sprints. And they say that aero advantage only really kicks in when the airspeed is over 20MPH, so it makes sense. The other thing to remember is that weight savings only help in acceleration and climbing. 

My advice- buy the bike you like better.


----------



## rynoc (Jan 21, 2008)

I ordered the Soloist Team today! 58 cm Anodized Grey. I should be riding it in a little over a week. Yahoo!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

rynoc said:


> I ordered the Soloist Team today! 58 cm Anodized Grey. I should be riding it in a little over a week. Yahoo!


Way to go. It's exactly what I have. I think you'll like it. I put a Terry Fly Gel saddle on mine as soon as I got it- it's the only saddle that fits my butt, and I wasn't about to mess with a hardcore racing saddle on a bike as stiff as the Soloist. As you've probably read, the Soloist's frame tends to amplify any noise the bike makes. It took the best part of a week to chase down two noises mine had, and I posted a message that you might want to check out if you get them. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1445259#post1445259


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

areo BS , even looking at Cervelos data no way your going to feel the difference. Look behind you to see the chase and you already blew your areodynamic advantage. Cervelos are good bike for sure but the bike frame is so far down the list of things that make you faster. The Ironman record was held for years by a round tube bike and was only beaten when they change the course. The tubing makes for a stiff frame however and the areo tubes wont hurt, well perhaps in a strong cross wind.


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

homebrew said:


> areo BS


ya, that's what I thought until I rode one. :thumbsup:


----------

